# Plant identification



## Totty (Aug 4, 2009)

I got this plant for free today, but i don't know anything about it. Someone know the name of this?:


----------



## Totty (Aug 4, 2009)

My guess is that it is a Oncidium Twinkle, but i am not so sure.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It definitely looks like an Oncidium type. How big is it? Twinkle is tiny, maybe (3-5" tall)


----------

